
Production-Oriented Devops Strategies - Eiriksmal
https://paulosman.me/2019/12/30/production-oriented-development.html
======
dopylitty
“if you’re not on-call for your code, who is?”

Nobody should be. If something is important enough to run 24/7 the support
team should be staffed 24/7.

